# Need advice re. video tutorials on 600 Speedlight usage



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Comrades - I always refer to the sun as my light source. But now I am looking for a source of video tutorials on use of speedlights, from soup to nuts -- starting with the absolute basics of 'how to turn this on', through correct flash exposing in various venues and fill situations, up to use of multiple flashes with the radio triggers (either canon or aftermarket.) Strobist seems too complex, and I want something geared specifically to thorough use of canons. Either free or for-pay. All suggestions gratefully appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

http://pixsylated.com/blog/video-mastering-the-speedlite-600ex-rt/

Syl Arena's book, _The Speedliter's Handbook_, is also an excellent resource.


----------



## StephenC (May 1, 2014)

I asked pretty much the same question, recently. I got lots of helpful replies: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20367.0


----------

